# Spanish aires needed



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Im currently sat in the motorhome wild camping at "Victors Beach" which is near Marbella. Within 20 meters of me there's what I consider two pieces of derelict land that would be perfect for an "aire" type facility for motorhomes  to stay overnight.  All it needs is an enterprising Spanish person to development it, after all 25% of them are unemployed.

So with all the derelict/unused land in Spain why do people think there's not more stand alone places in Spain for motorhomers?  

After all not all of us need the facilities that campsites offer.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi. I looked at Victors beach in February this year and found that there was little room unless you passed the barrier which was signed EMERGENCY VEHICLES ONLY. has this situation changed or is there another spot which I never found.
Colin


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The piece of ground on the right as you get to the end of the road was used as a wild camping spot. 20-40 vans there at times before they put the "bollards" there. 

Obviously the owner has other ideas.

Dick


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

pmcclure said:


> Im currently sat in the motorhome wild camping at "Victors Beach" which is near Marbella. Within 20 meters of me there's what I consider two pieces of derelict land that would be perfect for an "aire" type facility for motorhomes to stay overnight. All it needs is an enterprising Spanish person to development it, after all 25% of them are unemployed.
> 
> So with all the derelict/unused land in Spain why do people think there's not more stand alone places in Spain for motorhomers?
> 
> After all not all of us need the facilities that campsites offer.


Probably the same reason as they are not available in the UK either - planning permissions? local hostility? more lucrative development in the offing?
There are some 'aires' in Spain -
www.lapaca.org

saluti,
eddied


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

eddied said:


> pmcclure said:
> 
> 
> > Im currently sat in the motorhome wild camping at "Victors Beach" which is near Marbella. Within 20 meters of me there's what I consider two pieces of derelict land that would be perfect for an "aire" type facility for motorhomes to stay overnight. All it needs is an enterprising Spanish person to development it, after all 25% of them are unemployed.
> ...


This url, www.lapaca.org doesn't connect for me.
Is it correct?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Try this

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

both are working OK from the 'preview' before posting.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

eddied said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php
> 
> both are working OK from the 'preview' before posting.


Sorry, eddie but this doesn't connect either.

It just times out eventually.
I'll try again later.

Thanks for testing your end.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Links*

Links working here.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

eddied said:


> Probably the same reason as they are not available in the UK either -


I suspect the reasons are much the same but not as you suggest. If you're not a motorhomer then you're not aware of the needs of motorhomers.

The vast majority of the population of Spain and UK don't have anything to do with motorhomers or motorhomes so how can we expect aires etc to be provided when those able to provide them don't know that there is a need ?

Go on, tell your local (UK Ed !) council all about our needs and what a good thing it would be for the town if they provided overnight parking. I suspect many times you'd be knocking against an open door.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

More likely on a brick wall.....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> More likely on a brick wall.....


I take it you speak from experience ?

G


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Many of the new private aires in Spain are on industrial estates because to get them on urban land is very difficult. I know some of the problems Ruben had when setting up the Odissea aires and it would have driven a lesser person crazy. There are also some aires which are illegal. I was trying to get a free or municipal aire in Torrevieja and the mayor was very enthusiastic untill they asked me if the people would join the padron, I said no because they will only be people in transit, at this they switched off. The more people on the padron the better it is for local goverment, they get more help and money apparently from central goverment and that's all that matters to them . The fact that more people would visit Torrevieja in the winter when they could do with more visitors meant nothing, ofcourse its possible to stay for free by wild camping on the very area I thought would make a good aire at La Mata.


----------

